# Sealing Wood Lures Before Painting???



## SlabSlayR

I'm getting ready to start painting some of the lures that I have cut out of cedar and was wondering what everyone uses to seal the wood before paint?

I have read alot of articles here on OGF and Tackle Underground and watched hours and hours of You Tube videos on finishing wood lures and have seen them use everything from just paint to epoxy.

I would rather not do the trial by error method on these lures I just cut out.


----------



## fishing_marshall

I dip twice in zinser sanding sealer. Sand with a sanding sponge after each dip is dry. Then a coat of etex.


----------



## SlabSlayR

fishing_marshall said:


> I dip twice in zinser sanding sealer. Sand with a sanding sponge after each dip is dry. Then a coat of etex.


How bad does the sanding sealer raise the grain on cedar? Are you talking about etex epoxy?


----------



## Bester

I use 50/50 Spar Urethane/mineral spirits


----------



## SlabSlayR

Bester said:


> I use 50/50 Spar Urethane/mineral spirits


I have gallons of that stuff!!!


----------



## fishing_marshall

Raises the grain slightly. I dip use medium grit sponge, dip then fine grit sponge. After 2nd dip almost no wood grain is raised. Yes etex epoxy gives nice smooth surface to paint on.


----------



## SlabSlayR

fishing_marshall said:


> Raises the grain slightly. I dip use medium grit sponge, dip then fine grit sponge. After 2nd dip almost no wood grain is raised. Yes etex epoxy gives nice smooth surface to paint on.


Thanks Marshall for the help!


----------



## SlabSlayR

Well I decided to try the 50/50 Spar Varnish mix since I had gallons of this on hand. I'm going to give it a couple of coats of the stuff and see how it works out. 

"Fingers are crossed"


----------



## Fish With Teeth

One coat of 50 / 50 mineral spirits and sanding sealer. Then sand after they are dry. I put the baits in a 1 gallon paint can that is partially filled with the mixture for about one hour and shake them around a little in the can every few minutes.


----------

